# Chute rotater cable broken



## Doug_LV (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi all! I have a Husqvarna 10530SBE and the cable for the chute rotater assembly has broken. Trouble is that Husqvarna only sells the cable as part of a complete assembly and it is a $100 part! This seems excessive to say the least. Has anyone ever found a less expensive alternative? Maybe a way to thread a generic cable though the old housings? (The part number for the whole assembly is husqvarna part 532 19 84-73, if you want to see what I am talking about.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's #6 and it's the cables and both ends. Anyone with any ideas 

Might want to post a photo of how or where yours broke. It's looking like that part isn't going to be able to be DIY repaired easily.
Might want to call around to repair shops to see if someone has a used one on a dead machine. 
.
Most importantly . . . . How did yours break so you can do something to not have the same thing happen to the replacement.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I wonder if he could get one long steel wire and thread it through the old jacket and put a couple cable clamps on it or something. Looks like a long loop would work just as well as 2 separate cables.


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

That does seem kind of excessive, but given that its a whole assembly I can see why. I was looking at other husky model/parts and noticed they sell the cable only for a different model and is significantly less, not sure if it would fit your model though. Do you have a dealer near by that might be able to get you the part that you really need?


Parts and Diagrams showing cable only


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Also try and find a Craftsman that is the same as your Husqvarna.


----------



## Doug_LV (Jan 25, 2014)

Doug_LV said:


> Hi all! I have a Husqvarna 10530SBE and the cable for the chute rotater assembly has broken.  Trouble is that Husqvarna only sells the cable as part of a complete assembly and it is a $100 part! This seems excessive to say the least. Has anyone ever found a less expensive alternative? Maybe a way to thread a generic cable though the old housings? (The part number for the whole assembly is husqvarna part 532 19 84-73, if you want to see what I am talking about.


- UPDATE - 
Hi guys... I ultimately broke down and order the $100 part just to get the new cables. I found something very interesting though. While I was replacing my impeller drive below, you have to disconnect the chute and diverter cable. OK fine it's broken, I took it off. Finished the belt and started to put back the diverter and started to look closely. The cables can be completely removed and replaced independent of each other, BUT Husqvarna makes you buy the whole assemble. They turn what would be a simple ($30 repair for a cable and housing?) into a $100 repair. Shame on them.


----------



## Doug_LV (Jan 25, 2014)

Doug_LV said:


> - UPDATE -
> Hi guys... I ultimately broke down and order the $100 part just to get the new cables. I found something very interesting though. While I was replacing my impeller drive below, you have to disconnect the chute and diverter cable. OK fine it's broken, I took it off. Finished the belt and started to put back the diverter and started to look closely. The cables can be completely removed and replaced independent of each other, BUT Husqvarna makes you buy the whole assemble. Shame on them. they turn what would be a simple ($30 repair for a cable and housing?) into a $100 repair. Shame on them.


It gets better though. I was always the kid fixing all the neighborhood kids bikes, how difficult is it to thread in a new cable anyway? I went to my box of old bike parts and pulled out an old brake cable (braided not twisted like a husky cable mind you). Husky cables have an end piece at each end. 
Long story short, I was able to thread up a new cable and tie a knot in the end which needed a terminated end piece. It ended working, being almost completely serviceable while I wait for the part - that is back-ordered until early March!!!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Doug, run down to a bicycle repair shop and get yourself a few stainless brake cables and fix that thing up SBF style!!! I'd bet you can find a cable end with a set screw to finish up the other end.


----------



## Doug_LV (Jan 25, 2014)

All brilliant ideas. Thanks for the posts, guys!!!


----------



## JS2048 (Feb 13, 2013)

Husqvarna has used that same setup on MANY models. The service kit shown in the parts diagrams fits 99% of them, but it isn't listed on all models' parts breakdowns.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well then, what is in the "service kit" and do you have a PN for it ??


----------



## kingflynn (Feb 12, 2015)

I have the 10530SBE as well. It came with my house when I bought it. The chute rotator assembly was already broken when I got it. IIRC the upper handle assembly was missing the pivot bolt and 3/4" thick round spacer that the bolt goes through. Couldn't find the part for less than $100, so I made a new spacer out of 1x4 pvc trim stock and it works great. 

One thing I notice is that the rotator cable is somehow frozen when I go to use the machine after it's been sitting cold. The chute is free, but the cables are frozen. I haven't seen where exactly. After warming up the machine for 5 minutes it always frees up. So if your chute won't rotate at first, let it warm up. You can't force it free. I think the previous owner tried to force it and snapped it.

Also, have a few chute deflector springs on hand. Mine was broken when I got it and the new one only lasted 2 seasons. Luckily I bought several


----------

